# An Aimer's Guide To "point And Shoot"ing



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been kicking around a theory for a while now that "aiming" a slingshot is just a process of making sure that your hands are doing the same thing every time and not true aiming like you would do with a scoped rifle. My recent experiences with target shooting are reinforcing this theory for me.
With that in mind I've been working more lately on my "point and shoot"ing. That is to say depending more on hand-eye coordination and less on the process of aiming. I would still not call what I'm doing "intuitive" because I do spend time setting the shot up in my head but I'm more focused on the target and less so on the slingshot and bands.
I still hold the slingshot "gangsta" because that's the only way I know how to do it. My hands don't know how to relate to eachother holding vertical and all I ever do is shoot the forks. Also I'm shooting a natural I made instead of my usual SPS because I wanted to shoot rocks and don't like the thought of fork-hitting the SPS with one. Especially since the one I have right now is a loaner.
Your thoughts?


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

awesome man...

the "something to it" when you push forward during draw helps to obtain equal stretch on both bands, instead of yanking the band backward you cannot feel the subtle difference in stretch on each side as easily (from my experience)


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Funny you should mention point and shoot MJ. I spent close to 2 hours this past weekend doing just that. As you know I've been having a tough time with my shooting, so I decided to head back to basics. I shelved the Starship and went to a traditional (Ergo).

Like you, I hold Gangsta style too,but instead of drawing and aiming, I just drew and "Felt" where the target was and released. I was shooting into a catchbox at maybe 5 meters and the target was a can. The first 2 missed the box completely (JEEZ!) then I would hit the can every 2 or 3 shots,then every 2 or so. I then moved back to 10 meters after like an hour and was doing pretty decent, I was no Darrell(never will be) but it was fun just drawing and firing without the pressure of aiming.

To be honest I do feel more comfortable aiming and am working back towards being comfortable with that again. I gave the Starship a re-try after the point and shoot session-this time using a very weak set of bands and starting again at 5 meters. I am slowly starting to gain the "Touch" again. I think changing styles helps relieve the pressure( I put on myself )shooting at targets and aiming at small bulls.

Feels good to be able to hold at least little while anyway,and that point and shoot is fun!( just don't stand too close to me-HAH!) Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't break the habit of backing up to 30' or more so I thought I would get a little closer . I was just out shooting this way from about 25' and pretty much never miss at that distance. Not sure if it's a mental thing or what.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

interesting, i going back and watch some rufus vids................. practice practice practice!

good job on the vid MJ


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice vid,,, I might have to give this a whirl, and definitely will keep in mind to draw the forks out rather than drawing the pouch back. I will try this with one of my narrow and short fork shooters to see how I succeed.

Thanks

LGD


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good topic. Always good good to hear others ideas. I find my point shoot goes well when I don't think about it. Just kind of let it happen. Its more a matter of feel than thinking about every move or position.Its the product of fun shooting. I like to hike with a slingshot shooting at anythings that stands out as a possible target.( can, branch , leaf, papper, stump , rock ect.)A big part of it is being able to see ammo in flight Luminescent glass marbles are the best.That's the way I shoot a paintball gun. No time to think about aiming. Only on hitting. Seems I spend more time on practicing the aiming style of shooting because that is more foreign.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Flatband said:


> I was no Darrell(never will be) but it was fun just drawing and firing without the pressure of aiming.


What the heck is a "Darrell"?


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Gardengroove said:


> What the heck is a "Darrell"?


Mr. Darrell aka dgui aka pfshooter on youtube






inventor of Pickle Fork Shooter, pioneer of bareback shooting

any ammo any target anytime


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Always amazing and entertaining! Dgui is da man.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Gardengroove said:


> I was no Darrell(never will be) but it was fun just drawing and firing without the pressure of aiming.


What the heck is a "Darrell"?
[/quote]it comes from the old saying from a comedy show, "my name is darrell, and this is my brother darrell


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> I was no Darrell(never will be) but it was fun just drawing and firing without the pressure of aiming.


What the heck is a "Darrell"?
[/quote]it comes from the old saying from a comedy show, "my name is darrell, and this is my brother darrell
[/quote]Dgui


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So I tried this method of shooting today with my regular slingshot and ammo and had no luck at all. Went back to the natural with rocks and started hitting again. Hmmm....


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

M_J said:


> So I tried this method of shooting today with my regular slingshot and ammo and had no luck at all. Went back to the natural with rocks and started hitting again. Hmmm....


One thing that I concluded ( for myself at least) once one finds their groove with a particular slingshot they are stuck with it









I have a few slingshots in rotation, and love usings bands and tubes, but i shoot them differently and can,t change one style from one to another slingshot.

Lgd


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

i find tall forks easier to shoot this way, not sure if that's the case with your natural compared to regular


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

I was just watching darrells vid and it looks like he holds the ammo in place and extends the front arm too. You might be on to something. I try shooting fast for fun and find that my percentage of hits really doesn't change that much. >>>> as for the moving 5'closer, you are not the only one who thinks it's a mental thing. It just seems impossible to miss from there.


----------

